# Degradación de componentes electrónicos.



## jalejos (Abr 2, 2012)

Los componentes electrónicos, con el paso de los años ¿se degradan?
Entiendo que las resistencias varíen su valor y los condensadores se sequen, pero ¿y los transistores, los diodos y los circuitos integrados?


----------



## zopilote (Abr 2, 2012)

Todo se degrada, pero depende de su fabricacion, los productos antiguos tienen mayor tiempo de degradacion, sino compara un condensador siemens de 2200uf con los  chang de 2200uf a 50V, el primero tiene una vida ya de 45 años y sigue igual a como lo fabricaron, y los chang en tamaño y peso tienen a perder como filtros en iguales condiciones de trabajo y solo sobreviven una semana a un año.
 Los diodos igualmente, depende en que zona esten trabajando, si son de fuente estaran a una temperatura muy por encima de los 35 grados, pero si esto sube a mas de 60 grados no tendran, la espectativa de servicio larga y entraran en cortocircuito.
 Y ni hablar de los integrados, antiguamente a los integrados de audio de 10W al usarlos no presentaban sobretemperaturas de 25 grados, comparandolos con los modernos del mismo watiage pero a la mitad del tamaño, esos si son verdaderos miniestufas y su vida es de solo cinco años, comparados con los 25 años que te durarian una matricula antigua.
 Y si comparas los microcontroladores, los  de hace 10 años, los que venian en DVD, tenian separado en varias partes o eran inmensos de 3x3 cms por lado, y te duraran para 20 años si es que no se acabara el laser que son a los ocho años, los actuales solo miden 1.5x1.2 cm y calientan  lo suyo que si reproduces mas de cuatro DVDs se hecha a perder.
  Como vez la degradacion se produce por el tiempo y por la temperatura de operacion del disposivo y la calidad de ella.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 2, 2012)

Opino que depende más de su trato que de su uso. Hablando específicamente de semiconductores que usamos normalmente para experimentar, han de tener un ciclo de vida más corto debido a errores en conexionado, sobrecargas, etc que a más de uno nos suele pasar al momento de montar algún circuito. 
Como comenta el amigo zopilote, los CI's antiguos deberás que se hacían para durar toooda la vida, no hay que irnos muy lejos, actualmente sigue andando equipo de unos 40 años atrás como si estuviera nuevo. 
Dudo que los equipos actuales duren lo mismo.


----------



## jalejos (Abr 3, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Lo comentaba porque cayó en mis manos una etapa de potencia quad 405 de unos 25 años que funciona de maravilla, salvo el zumbido de alterna de los condensadores secos. Quiero restaurarla y tenía la duda de si, aparte de las resistencias y condensadores, debería cambiar los transistores (drivers y finales)


----------



## Basalto (Abr 3, 2012)

Los que hacen estudios de vida útil de los circuitos, hay algo que le llaman "curva de la bañera". Esto es que un componente al principio de su vida tiene mas probabilidades de estropearse que cuando esta por la mitad de su etapa, después cuando va llegando a su fin las probabilidades de fallo vuelven a subir. Dando a esto una gráfica en forma de Bañera de ducha.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2012)

el asunto es saber CUAL  es esa vida util, para saber en que parte de la bañera estamos .


----------



## analogico (Abr 3, 2012)

jalejos dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> Lo comentaba porque cayó en mis manos una etapa de potencia quad 405 de unos 25 años que funciona de maravilla, salvo el zumbido de alterna de los condensadores secos. Quiero restaurarla y tenía la duda de si, aparte de las resistencias y condensadores, debería cambiar los transistores (drivers y finales)



deberias empezar por los diodos de la fuente


----------



## jalejos (Abr 4, 2012)

La fuente entera la cambiaré; usaré toroidal y tarjeta con 6 condensadores de 6800uF/63V con rectificador.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

yo ..........jamas vi un componente degradado por el tiempo .

me refiero a sacar un c...r .. o semiconductor y que no funciono o lo haga arrastrandose por que lo saque de una placa vieja.


ojo , otra cosa es tiempo mas uso, y aca en los que solo puedo pensar es en los C .


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 4, 2012)

Además de los elementos pasivos, los CI pueden fallar con el tiempo. A veces una sola parte, a veces aumenta el offset, etc. Todo puede fallar. Pero madurando un aparato, ( por lo menos 15 dias andando sin parar) ya es difícil que falle. Luego el tiempo lo dirá. Tengo vendidos aparatos de mas de 50 años que todavía andan. Pero acostumbro a madurar los aparatos.


----------



## Basalto (Abr 4, 2012)

Los condensadores se van deteriorando al no usarlos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Además de los elementos pasivos, los CI pueden fallar con el tiempo. A veces una sola parte, a veces aumenta el offset, etc. Todo puede fallar. Pero madurando un aparato, ( por lo menos 15 dias andando sin parar) ya es difícil que falle. Luego el tiempo lo dirá. Tengo vendidos aparatos de mas de 50 años que todavía andan. Pero acostumbro a madurar los aparatos.



en la otra vida tenias un viñedo o algo asi .


----------



## jalejos (Abr 5, 2012)

Basalto dijo:


> Los condensadores se van deteriorando al no usarlos.



Y los transistores? ¿Se deterioran con el paso del tiempo, aunque no se usen?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 5, 2012)

Yo estoy usando transistores de unos 40 años y no tienen problemas. En cambio los de germanio si se degradan. Ojo que es mi experiencia. Y a fernando, yo le llamo así al tiempo de control de los aparatos andando por lo menos 5 horas seguidas cada día y por 15 días. Los groseros defectos aparecen en ese tiempo. Pero te digo que nunca encontramos una falla. Se hizo siempre por las dudas.


----------



## Bujia electronika (Abr 5, 2012)

La fabricación de componentes depende de la tecnología y por lo tanto SON MEJORES enlaactualidad.
Cuando se utilizabanvalvulas , también existian de 1a,2a ytercera calidad.
Los transistores de igual manera : 1o LOS MILITARES.....2o los comercialesy tercero quienes los compren
El comercio SIEMPRE ES PRIMERO.......


----------

